# Gaboon Viper



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone here keeps a Gaboon Viper?

I know its prolly a no due to how dangerous they are, but one of the reptile shops near me has an adult one which the owner got out (with the shop locked to the public) and its one of the most impressive snakes I think Ive seen or heard lol.

Its hiss was so deep and gravelly and it walked! lol, the only way i can descibe it is a walking toblerone, so awesum lol. :flrt:

So yeh, anyone got one, getting one or wanting one??


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Quite afew people keep them on here.... im sure some will post pics etc


----------



## rc10andy (Jun 16, 2008)

Id like to se Gbby pics....i love em.: victory:


----------



## paul k (Apr 15, 2007)

my all time fav snake of all time, but somehow dont think il be taking that leap for quite some time.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have one theres pics of it on here somewhere


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I have one theres pics of it on here somewhere


well find them and get em up:2thumb:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

There's si's gabby! :flrt: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/171811-quick-snaps.html


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

Their my fav snake :2thumb: Cant wait until i can get 1


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

herp mad said:


> Their my fav snake :2thumb: Cant wait until i can get 1


eh?

nice snake mate


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah nice snake. It has that lovely look of death in its eyes! :war:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice pics, I love its markings down its back, looks like its been run over with a road marker lol. Or shud have a please cut here sign on it lol.

How do you go about getting one of these once you have your license?


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Would love one, very much in the pipeline ... watch this space !!


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

Elmodfz said:


> I was just wondering if anyone here keeps a Gaboon Viper?
> 
> I know its prolly a no due to how dangerous they are, but one of the reptile shops near me has an adult one which the owner got out (with the shop locked to the public) and its one of the most impressive snakes I think Ive seen or heard lol.
> 
> ...


If you haven't already check out Viperkeepers posts here and his You Tube page.

You won't be dissapointed.


----------

